# How do I know if he is being genuine?



## 3littleangelsmom (Aug 11, 2011)

I am separated from my husband of 15 years. He has been emotionally/verbally& sexually abusive to me through out our marriage. I have finally had enuff and am calling I what it is. When I finally said I was done... He threw a temper tantrum and said he would do anything. I feel like he is kissing my butt. I am having a hard time discerning his motives . His words are all great but his actions tend to not match up. My therapist met him and said he is very desperate and doesn't like to lose.

I don't know what to believe. Thanks for letting me vent.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Is he in his own therapy? If not, I would think he's just kissing your butt.


----------

